# Princess has had her Kittens



## loopylisa (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi all she went into labour last night and had 4 kittens this morning forst one came out at 9:30am. I had to help with two of then cos she didn't break the membrain and I tied and ut 1 cord....we are just leaving her now to see if thats it or not xx lisa xx


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Good girl Princess (and Lisa). Can't wait for pictures of the precious new ones.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yay!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Pictures?


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

Can't wait for the pictures!!!


----------



## loopylisa (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi alll I am still trying to figure out how to add pitures on this site, as soon as I can I will post some xx lisa xx


----------

